# PETA's at it again



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

How much more stupid can they be ? http://www.thepostga...on-house-museum


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll read it in a moment Tom...But I take it that is a rhetorical question ?

I was at the grcery store a few hours ago and saw a copy of one of the gossip rags where the headline was
OJ is KHLOES real dad...LOFL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Pretty much. Just another in a long line. Kinda like reading the comics anymore. I get a good laugh and then let one of the animals pee on it..LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol! What lamebrained idea will they come up with next?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stay tuned ....LOL


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

As the last sentence of the article reads: "The bank is not commenting on the situation." They are probably closing the deal with these bozos as we speak. Stay tuned.....


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if they will provide a slow speed tour of the facility?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Unfortunatly I can't say there stupidity surprises me. They can come up with some crazy ideas.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

so if meat is murder, do any of them that belong or run peta wear or use anything made from leather???? wear makeup???? because most of you dont know most foundation and such in makeup, the base is placenta, or ground up afterbirth. i would like to see just one of them , just one, not use anything that is animal based or brought about by the use of animals


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It's called guilt by association. If they can associate murder with their cause, then that suburbanite stoner down the block will join up and send money so they all can go on a Hawaiian Luau vacation. All we need is an infamous murder associated site, for our big PETA museum, splash the walls wilth spattered blood and pix of bambi being pole-axed and these dumbies will bite......Cha Ching! Somebody get me a Mai Tai.....


----------

